
Ask HN: What do you use to track events and create reminders? - radicalriddler
I&#x27;m trying to figure out what people use as a service to track what they have coming up. The company I work for is very forgetful about certificates and such, and I&#x27;m trying to find a solution, whether it be aimed at businesses, or personal (I&#x27;m sure we can make that work).
======
pwg
I've found the combination of Etar
([https://f-droid.org/en/packages/ws.xsoh.etar/](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/ws.xsoh.etar/))
and Calendar Notifications
([https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.github.quarck.calnotify/](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.github.quarck.calnotify/))
on my Android to work really well for tracking events and creating reminders.

That combo, however, really isn't going to scale well for 'business'
reminders.

------
tempsy
Seems like a good use case for Zapier...seems like a simple "If this then
that" type recipe where you could set up an email/Slack/SMS reminder in X days
or on a specific date.

Or just create a calendar invite.

------
radicalriddler
Google calendar is an obvious answer, but I'd be happy to know how many people
actually use it.

